# Froyo dialer



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Does anybody know how to replace cm7 dialer with the froyo one. I don't like the black dialer or the out going out dialer either.. I'm looking for the full dialer zip or metamorph theme. I'm running the retrodroid theme for cm7. It themed everything else but the dialer. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

I doubt this is possible as the froyo or blur dialer depends on the motoblur framework. Cm7 is a complete aosp experience with true aosp apps and framework.

Uploaded from my CyanogenMod7 X


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Let me reword that. A vanilla froyo cm7 theme with the dialer themed.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dr...reens-dialers-boot-animations-wallpapers.html

You might find one on this page that you like.


----------



## earlybill1 (Aug 27, 2011)

"cubsfan187 said:


> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-themes/150621-morphs-theme-chooser-add-ons-lockscreens-dialers-boot-animations-wallpapers.html
> 
> You might find one on this page that you like.


Can u apply a theme on stock froyo rom im rooted with all the good back to stock froyo if so ne good ones to use like juiced r ne good rims to flash I look online but just same links help please


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well you do need to be rooted to use those files in the link (metamorph files). There are a bunch of ROM's for froyo out there. Look in the Droid X Dev section to find all the new ones.


----------

